

Socially Aware Cloud Storage - tuhin
http://www.w3.org/DesignIssues/CloudStorage.html

======
MediaBehavior
Title should note that this is from 2009 (w/ Nov 2010 update):

>Date: 2009-08-17, last change: $Date: 2010/11/21 10:05:14

However, thanks for posting, as I had missed it.

